# Mark Stenner stole my Rolex Submariner



## dizzydis_nl

Mark (john) Stenner stole my Rolex Submariner 168000 full set using Ebay and Paypal. For detailed information see mark-john-stenner-stole-my-rolex dot com. If you have any information about my Rolex Submariner 168000 (code R594905) or about Mark Stenner, please contact me.


----------



## peenoise

How to open that site, tried googling it, but to no avail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

John Mark Booc said:


> How to open that site, tried googling it, but to no avail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't google it - the address is what he typed but replace " dot com" with .com


----------



## Vlance

Well, that is weird


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## animalman86

Do you have any information about where he is located in Australia? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

why would you not just get the police involved? "stole" is a strong word and if you are correct then I am sure the authorities are pretty good at tracking down through transactions. Good luck anyway I hope it works out for you and the guy gets whats coming. More importantly I hope you get your watch or cash back.


----------



## Cobia

Hi mate, theres a lot of info left out like why you sent the watch to Belfast when an Australian bought it?
Why did the post let somebody else sign for it?
Isn't this insured?
Sorry to hear about your loss but the story is not the clearest one,
cheers and good luck getting it back.


----------



## Autoluxe

"Why did the post let somebody else sign for it?"

Post services cannot be relied upon. I took delivery of a watch 1 month ago; it was shipped registered & signature required.

Local mail dropped it on my front step, and updated web tracking as "Delivered". I was home & heard mail carrier when delivered... could not believe mail carrier never bothered to knock on door and ask for my signature.


----------



## cb1111

Sorry, but your story makes no sense. Let me summarize and please jump in correct me if I say something incorrect:

You posted your watch on eBay
Mark Stenner from Australia bought your watch and paid via Paypal
You waited until Paypal released the funds
You sent your watch to Andrei Gheorghe in Belfast (not all that close to Australia)
Somebody by the name of Paul McCay signed for the watch 
Several days later, this Stenner fellow withdraws the funds from YOUR paypal account (remember, you said the funds had been released to you) without opening a dispute or anything. Your funds are just... gone.
You claim that eBay and Paypal are telling you to go jump in a lake.

There is a lot here that you aren't telling us.

You said:


----------



## Autoluxe

I would bet that the PayPal payment was an "e-check", which can bounce like a paper check.
Funds appear in your account, but there is a 5 day window where they can cancel the check...and then the funds disappear.
The e-check is fundamentally different from an "Instant" payment.


----------



## Autoluxe

Some PayPal users can block acceptance of e-checks, although not all can do so.
Furthermore, PayPal will not block e-check payments for eBay.


----------



## cb1111

Autoluxe said:


> Some PayPal users can block acceptance of e-checks, although not all can do so.
> Furthermore, PayPal will not block e-check payments for eBay.


Perhaps, but a bounced e-check would be evidence of fraud and both eBay and Paypal would assist the seller in attempts to resolve this. Also, the money wouldn't just be gone without explanation.


----------



## cb1111

Odd that the OP hasn't chimed in with a comment to address our questions or why he hasn't contacted the local police - it is clearly a criminal complaint and given the value of the watch, would be a felony in the US - not sure what the Irish equivalent is.


----------



## cb1111

The address could well have been an abandoned house (or one where the owners were absent) and the buyer's "agent" was just there to pick up the watch.


----------



## dizzydis_nl

animalman86 said:


> Do you have any information about where he is located in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


No, I don't know where in Australia. Perhaps Andrei Gheorghe or Paul McCay in Belfast (Elmwood Avenue 46) have any information about this thief. But both Andrei nor Paul react on any mail I send them.


----------



## dizzydis_nl

cb1111 said:


> The address could well have been an abandoned house (or one where the owners were absent) and the buyer's "agent" was just there to pick up the watch.


In fact Paul McCay signed for the package. I found him on LinkedIn, he is a Senior Recruitment Consultant at Black Fox Solutions for over 6 years. This company is located on the adres I sent the watch to.


----------



## dizzydis_nl

RustyBin5 said:


> why would you not just get the police involved? "stole" is a strong word and if you are correct then I am sure the authorities are pretty good at tracking down through transactions. Good luck anyway I hope it works out for you and the guy gets whats coming. More importantly I hope you get your watch or cash back.


Well, I went to the police but they don't understand internet crime and will do nothing.


----------



## dizzydis_nl

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, theres a lot of info left out like why you sent the watch to Belfast when an Australian bought it?
> Why did the post let somebody else sign for it?
> Isn't this insured?
> Sorry to hear about your loss but the story is not the clearest one,
> cheers and good luck getting it back.


This Mark Stenner was in UK or Belfast when he bought it. And he payed for it, so I send the watch.


----------



## dizzydis_nl

Thats a brief subscription of what happened. I send the watch to Andrei Gheorghe in Belfast on request of Mark Stenner. And he payed for it so why would I not send it to any address he request?


----------



## doggbiter

dizzydis_nl said:


> Thats a brief subscription of what happened. I send the watch to Andrei Gheorghe in Belfast on request of Mark Stenner. And he payed for it so why would I not send it to any address he request?


Possibly because someone requesting a watch be shipped to someplace other than directly to the buyer is often a sign that someone is running a scam on you.


----------



## El @

dizzydis_nl said:


> Thats a brief subscription of what happened. I send the watch to Andrei Gheorghe in Belfast on request of Mark Stenner. And he payed for it so why would I not send it to any address he request?


Because Paypal gives a limited protection to the seller only if shipping to a confirmed address of the buyer.
Sorry about this, but the highest the value the more precautions the seller has to take.


----------



## Ukal

I can't seem to get to that website?

markjohnstennerstolemyrolex.com

I've tried with and without www.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ukal said:


> I can't seem to get to that website?
> 
> markjohnstennerstolemyrolex.com
> 
> I've tried with and without www.


Why are you taking out the - between the words??


----------



## cb1111

dizzydis_nl said:


> Well, I went to the police but they don't understand internet crime and will do nothing.


 It isn't "internet crime" - it is a plain an simple crime. If it went through the post then it is "theft of goods" and the post is responsible as someone other than the recipient signed for it.

This is a very easy theft case.


----------



## Ukal

Bradjhomes said:


> Why are you taking out the - between the words??


Ha! I've no idea but thanks. Time for some reading.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

So the address you sent to it is not the confirmed address of the ebay buyer?


----------



## RustyBin5

Must be your police. I had similar situation in uk but police did everything including finding the guy and sending boys in blue to his house. Had the watch back a week later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

But the point made earlier... It's correct - PayPal protection only applies if sent to the person and address of the PayPal account. Same with eBay purchases. Never send anywhere else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvera

Please update to know how and if this can get resolved. It sounds like there are paths to pursue but not sure if any will get you the funds or money back anytime soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The NL police is top notch when it comes to internet crime.
However, your case is a case of internet fraud (internetoplichting), a mass tort, which can be reported by phone 0900-8844, www.politie.nl and at any police station.

In the UK you should report to ActionFraud, the UK's national fraud reporting centre.
They pass on all fraud cases to the National Fraud Intelligence Bureau (NFIB), which is overseen by the police force that leads on fraud for the UK - the City of London Police. Make a report.


----------



## rov9483

If it helps you, the name "Andrei Gheorghe" is a romanian name and I know many of my compatriots are in Ireland and Scotland and I don't think they are there just to visit the place.

Considering the value I don't think the police won't help you. Make a formal complaint and it will be answered. Print conversations and e-mail, paypal logs and ebay so that you can back-up your claim with the police officer.
Paypal has a copy of the person's id card and credit card an probably theyr bank account with address and all, so when the police asks paypal and ebay for details they will get every information they need to start the investigation.

I don't understand how the funds were not available in Paypal. I usually ship item in 3 days and get the funds after 21 days.
And I only send to the paypal address using tracked mail with packing list so there are no issues with things like "item is not in the box"


----------



## El @

rov9483 said:


> And I only send to the paypal address using tracked mail with packing list so there are no issues with things like "item is not in the box"


You think so? All it takes is a fraudolent buyer making such a false claim and you will have no protection, no matter packing list, pictures and weight recorded. Hope that will never happen to you of course.


----------



## Amigos

I almost lost a Datejust that I was selling on EBay last year. The buyer had a lot of good feedback and he was in a big rush to pay for and have the watch shipped as a gift to his daughter. I got a very official looking email from PayPal with links to my listing.I got a bad feeling at literally the last minute..at the post office..and didn't send the watch.

complete scam. The eBay buyer was genuine but his account had been hacked and he wasn't even aware that a bid was placed by him.

imwas lucky. Sorry for your loss.

i notified eBay and they did not seem overly concerned..said it happens.


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Amigos said:


> I almost lost a Datejust that I was selling on EBay last year. The buyer had a lot of good feedback and he was in a big rush to pay for and have the watch shipped as a gift to his daughter. I got a very official looking email from PayPal with links to my listing.I got a bad feeling at literally the last minute..at the post office..and didn't send the watch.
> 
> complete scam. The eBay buyer was genuine but his account had been hacked and he wasn't even aware that a bid was placed by him.
> 
> imwas lucky. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> i notified eBay and they did not seem overly concerned..said it happens.


I never ship to anything that isnt a verified address thru paypal with signature. Signature is the big one. I did non signature once, and they claimed I sent them a "book" - paypal took my money and gave it back to the buyer. I took it as a lesson learned.

Signature is a big one - depending on the country, I know here if you sign for it - it basically means you inspected the package and confirmed that it is exactly what you wanted it to be.


----------



## El @

Zoogleboogle said:


> I never ship to anything that isnt a verified address thru paypal with signature. Signature is the big one. I did non signature once, and they claimed I sent them a "book" - paypal took my money and gave it back to the buyer. I took it as a lesson learned.
> 
> Signature is a big one - depending on the country, I know here if you sign for it - it basically means you inspected the package and confirmed that it is exactly what you wanted it to be.


No, it doesn't mean that. In any countries you are not allowed to inspect the content of the package without signing. And you're lucky already if the postman will wait while you inspect for evident tampering. No matter how one ships a fraudolent PayPal buyer can play the item missing or not as described.


----------



## SOGDIVER

This series of bad experiences should be a warning to buyers: "Caveat Emptor'. Let the buyer-or seller BEWARE!
The higher the value, the more DUE DILIGENCE required. Our theft and fraud statutes originate from English common law.
Enforcement is another matter. For extremely high value vintage watches, seek another venue rather than EBAY, IMHO.

But my opinion is based on many years as a state and Federal Investigator/Special Agent.


----------



## Monti

SOGDIVER said:


> This series of bad experiences should be a warning to buyers: "Caveat Emptor'. Let the buyer-or seller BEWARE!
> The higher the value, the more DUE DILIGENCE required. Our theft and fraud statutes originate from English common law.
> Enforcement is another matter. For extremely high value vintage watches, seek another venue rather than EBAY, IMHO.
> 
> But my opinion is based on many years as a state and Federal Investigator/Special Agent.


Just wondering what other venue you would suggest for high value watches?


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread closed. This forum was created to post stolen watches, it is not a discussion forum.


----------

